# Sound of Music MBTI?



## ai.tran.75

Maria Von Trapp - enfp 
Captain Vonn Trapp - estj 
Baroness - Entj 
Mother Abyss- isfj 
Uncle max- Entp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adena

ai.tran.75 said:


> I thought everyone enjoyed it - my intp grandmother introduced it to me --- but you're quite accurate on Enfps loving it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was mostly me stereotyping, but yes pretty much everyone enjoys it


----------



## kg17sw

Adena said:


> Maybe Si enjoys the historical aspect of the film, while Se enjoys the songs and beautiful scenery? Anyway, I love that film but I don't watch it too often


Oh good...that makes me feel better about liking it. Lol! I'm an ISTP who has a wide interest in films (except rom-coms, and I hate Hallmark movies). I mean I love action and adrenaline so much, but I also love movies with good music and great scenery. It's my Se I'm telling you...


----------



## Katie Tran

I can watch this film over and over and never get bored honestly.


----------



## FeministFlapper

The Captain to me seems ISTJ, his complete reluctance to accept the idea of pretending to go along with the Nazi regime suggests possible less developed Ne. Though I may be mistaken.
The Baroness in my opinion is ExTJ. Her general frankness suggests strong Te, and her getting rid of Maria suggests a low-level Fi, ignoring the moral unfairness of the situation, and caring more about whether it will get her to her end goal, which is also very strong Te-esque.
I'm not so sure about Max, but he seems a bit ENTP to me, as quips can be signs of stronger Ne, and he reminds me a bit of my ENTP friend.


----------



## OliveBranch

Maria is probably an INFJ, I just don't see Ne in her. People only assume Ne because of her energy, but that is only basing it off of stereotypes and behavior.


----------



## 68097

Maria plans nothing in advance, she wings everything, and has an optimistic view of the world; upon meeting the children, she immediately sees how their lives could be improved (NF) and sets about not winning them over with Fe, but remaining true to herself, even when the Captain disagrees and blames her (Fi/Te). She has zero respect for social convention (she has the nerve to yell right back at him, when he tells her off for having his kids run around in "nothing but some old drapes" -- that never even crossed her mind, that anyone would look at them funny!). When she starts feeling things for him, she runs away and has to process all her feelings alone / in the nunnery until the Mother Superior tells her to "face up to her problems" (Fi). She has no problem leaving everything behind to escape over the mountains, and maintains a sunny Ne-dom optimism about life.

I'd say she's the poster child for an ENFP.


----------



## Katie Tran

OliveBranch said:


> Maria is probably an INFJ, I just don't see Ne in her. People only assume Ne because of her energy, but that is only basing it off of stereotypes and behavior.


HAHAHAHA no.


----------



## OliveBranch

Alassea said:


> HAHAHAHA no.


Why not? Not based off of stereotypes or behavior at all, why do you think that?


----------



## Katie Tran

OliveBranch said:


> Why not? Not based off of stereotypes or behavior at all, why do you think that?


Maria = INFJ

Grass = Blue

Angelcat already answered your question.


----------



## Helmet Head

Maria: ENFP
Captain Von Trapp: ISTJ
Max: ENTP
Dutchess: ESTJ
Liesl: ESFP
Rolf: ESFJ


----------



## OliveBranch

Alassea said:


> Maria = INFJ
> 
> Grass = Blue
> 
> Angelcat already answered your question.


Lol you're 100% right, I hadn't watched the movie in a really long time and should not have even posted that. Her and the captain are clearly an ISTJ-ENFP dynamic, and mother abbess is definitely an INFJ, guiding the ENFP to see her true path.


----------

